# Oxygen 'therapy'...



## Martyn (Sep 27, 2012)

Just surfing and generally messing on the net and came across this:

http://o4epro.com/1-next-big-sports-supplement.php?sponsor=oxygencube

http://www.arcgooy.com/

Now, two things, why pay for something that is 'free' and er, hello? I thought oxygen was a drug and you needed a prescription to get it!!!

(And no, I am not affiliated with it...lol)


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, Naked Air has been at a couple events I've been to recently, like a schpritz can of O2.


----------



## BLS Systems Limited (Sep 27, 2012)

Remember those oxygen bars that were the rage a decade or so ago?  Essentially a bank of concentators with the gas being bubbled through humidifiers filled with water and raspberries/mango/orange and then nasal cannula.  Most of them came and went due to poor sales.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 30, 2012)

Martyn said:


> I thought oxygen was a drug and you needed a prescription to get it!!!



Nope. Otherwise scuba diving would require a prescription. As would anyone on a plane. (Those masks that drop from the ceiling.)

What you DO need is a licence to administer O2 to someone ELSE in a medical capacity. If they want to go fill up a tank at their local scuba shop on their own and wear a nasal cannula 24/7, they're more than welcome to.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 30, 2012)

BLS Systems Limited said:


> Remember those oxygen bars that were the rage a decade or so ago?  Essentially a bank of concentators with the gas being bubbled through humidifiers filled with water and raspberries/mango/orange and then nasal cannula.  Most of them came and went due to poor sales.



I want to bring them back. A lot the girls I picked up there were hot. Airhead, but hot.


----------



## JakeEMTP (Sep 30, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Nope. Otherwise scuba diving would require a prescription. As would anyone on a plane. (Those masks that drop from the ceiling.)



What type of diving are you doing with an Oxygen tank?



dbo789 said:


> What you DO need is a licence to administer O2 to someone ELSE in a medical capacity. If they want to go fill up a tank at their local scuba shop on their own and wear a nasal cannula 24/7, they're more than welcome to.



Medical grade oxygen requires a special permit to purchase.  Welding oxygen is not medical grade.


http://www.diversalertnetwork.org/training/oxygen/oxygenfills.asp

I have yet to see a dive boat have a problem getting their emergency tanks fills. 

EMTs are only  certified and they give oxygen.

Anyone actually can administer oxygen although it is preferred they have training at least by the ARC.

Dive boats can carry medical  oxygen tanks but not for diving.

Schools, health clubs, factories and airports can have oxygen and it is usually by the AED. 

Family members can help administer oxygen to their loved ones (who has a script).


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2012)

BLS Systems Limited said:


> Remember those oxygen bars that were the rage a decade or so ago?  Essentially a bank of concentators with the gas being bubbled through humidifiers filled with water and raspberries/mango/orange and then nasal cannula.  Most of them came and went due to poor sales.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiabeNR_q0U[/youtube]


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 30, 2012)

JakeEMTP said:


> What type of diving are you doing with an Oxygen tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that different rules apply in different places. 

Oxygen is used in diving, albeit it is usually blended and not 100%. I'm not 100% sure about the rules to OBTAIN medical grade oxygen where I live, but I have never seen a school, gym, or factory have medical grade O2 available unless they staff a health care professional that is licensed to administer it. (Nurse, EMR, EMT, EMT-P)


----------



## JakeEMTP (Oct 1, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Keep in mind that different rules apply in different places.
> 
> Oxygen is used in diving, albeit it is usually blended and not 100%. I'm not 100% sure about the rules to OBTAIN medical grade oxygen where I live, but I have never seen a school, gym, or factory have medical grade O2 available unless they staff a health care professional that is licensed to administer it. (Nurse, EMR, EMT, EMT-P)



Are you talking about Nitrox for diving?  That is a very special type of diving. Compressed Air is normally used.

The FDA rules on Emergency Oxygen can be applied anywhere in the US.  The definition of Emergency Oxygen has been in effect since 1996. You can contact the ARC for more information about a course near you. The Divers Network/PADI also will have info. I seriously doubt if any dive board goes out without an Emergency O2 Tank.  It is good to stay current.  You should also learn the difference between an Emergency O2 tank and one you might find on an ambulance or in a hospital.   AEDs are also now in many public places with some states making them mandatory in some places.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 1, 2012)

JakeEMTP said:


> The FDA rules on Emergency Oxygen can be applied anywhere in the US.



Too bad I'm not American.



JakeEMTP said:


> You should also learn the difference between an Emergency O2 tank and one you might find on an ambulance or in a hospital.



Thanks. I'm not sure I'd be able to figure out the difference in a pinch. (/Sarcasm)   



JakeEMTP said:


> AEDs are also now in many public places with some states making them mandatory in some places.



Who said anything about AED's?


----------



## JakeEMTP (Oct 1, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Too bad I'm not American.



Martyn, the OP to whom you were replying to directly concerning O2, lists a place in the US as his residence.




dbo789 said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure I'd be able to figure out the difference in a pinch. (/Sarcasm)



Would it be nice to know what the tank is capable of and the equipment with it if you had to use one?  You shouldn't have to waste time "figuring out" or surprised. It is good to know is available in the area.



dbo789 said:


> Who said anything about AED's?



You didn't seem to know about the new changes. So, the places which have AEDs may also have considered adding Emergency Oxygen. 

For the US, anyone interested OTC (for Emergency O2) vs prescription (including EMS) should look up the regulations which have changed several years ago. Expense (startup, maintenance, training) may be a factor as to why it hasn't appeared in some areas just like the AED was slow to catch on at first. And, in some cases there will be turf guarding by some in EMS fighting change just like there was when AEDs first became available.


----------

